# Stainland based



## Vivo (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, who knows where Stainland is.... not very many..
Never mind;
We are recent owners of a 2nd hand, nice condition, low milage and 7 previous owners MH and want to start some wild camping as soon as our summer work commitments will allow us to fire up the engine and get away.
Is there a directory by town or area of where we can park up 'wild'?
Thanks in advance for any replies or pointers.
P+B, owners of the VIVO


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome, Vivo!

There IS a directory of Wildcamping spots, known as the POI file, maintained by Canalsman, who does an excellent job with it. It covers the whole of the country, but you have to be a FULL member to access it.  This costs the princely sum of £15, but is well worth it, as you can save that much in one night by not having to pay campsite fees.

And no, I haven't a clue where Stainland is!! I shall have to look it up on Google Maps!

Enjoy your MH, doesn't matter how old or new it is, the main thing is being able to get away and enjoy the countryside at your own leisure, with all your creature comforts around you!

:welcome::goodluck::wave:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, hope you enjoy your travels about the country, Stainland is at  N 53.66445 W 1.89064 just off the M62 and
4.3 km WxSW of Elland, 6.4 km SxSW of Halifax, 7.3 km WxNW of Huddersfield, 8.1 km WxSW of Brighouse. how do I know - I looked it up on  ACME Mapper 2.0 - yes I know I cheated but so what.  LOL :banana:


----------



## ArenqueRojo (Aug 19, 2011)

Of course we know where Stainland is! It is the North suburb of Sowood. Used to be Chair of Stainland Mechanics Institute in the mid-1970s and the roof leaked even then!
If you use Autoroute 2001 or later, I can send you an .axe file with over 44,000 campsites and aires etc.
Best wishes
Patrick (Phillips)


----------



## AdriaTwin (Aug 19, 2011)

*Sowood*

Born and bred in Sowood - spent my first 24 years up the hill !  Small world.
Welcome to the site.

steve - adriatwin


----------



## ArenqueRojo (Aug 19, 2011)

AdriaTwin said:


> Born and bred in Sowood - spent my first 24 years up the hill !  Small world.
> Welcome to the site.
> 
> steve - adriatwin



I lived 71 - 08 in "'ole bottom" - the little white cottage right at the head of the valley as you would have walked past on your way to Robber Dodge Wood.
Soldin 08 to travel fultime. Love it, too.


----------



## AdriaTwin (Aug 20, 2011)

ole bottom /robber dodge woods - used to walk the family dog down there regularly until 79 when I married and left the village.


----------



## Vivo (Aug 21, 2011)

ArenqueRojo said:


> Of course we know where Stainland is! It is the North suburb of Sowood. Used to be Chair of Stainland Mechanics Institute in the mid-1970s and the roof leaked even then!
> If you use Autoroute 2001 or later, I can send you an .axe file with over 44,000 campsites and aires etc.
> Best wishes
> Patrick (Phillips)


 
Hi Patrick.. think they sold of the mechanics for flats... another sign of the times!
hope u and Liz are well
Paul (rogan)


----------



## Vivo (Aug 21, 2011)

ArenqueRojo said:


> Of course we know where Stainland is! It is the North suburb of Sowood. Used to be Chair of Stainland Mechanics Institute in the mid-1970s and the roof leaked even then!
> If you use Autoroute 2001 or later, I can send you an .axe file with over 44,000 campsites and aires etc.
> Best wishes
> Patrick (Phillips)


 
Hi again Patrick
My PC expert (PC-fix Steve Higgins of Sowood) tells me i have Windows Autoroute 2007 on this vey PC!
Would be more than grateful to receive your .axe file. email paul@cliffemanor.co.uk... Many thnaks


----------



## Vivo (Aug 21, 2011)

AdriaTwin said:


> Born and bred in Sowood - spent my first 24 years up the hill !  Small world.
> Welcome to the site.
> 
> steve - adriatwin


 
Hi Steve...  and thnaks for your contact. Is this the best site to join as new to wild camping and dont want to spread myself over too many sites


----------

